# Louisiana Limits Flounder Run



## Captain Marty

Well today is the first day of fall. Which means the flounder run is not too far behind.

Early indications are for a great season.

My 2017 Flounder Calendar is posted at:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/album.php?albumid=10922

If interested in booking a date for the 2017 Flounder Run, please PM me with your request.

Let's go flounder fishing!!


----------



## Captain Marty

*Updated Flounder Calendar*

Updated Oct 04 Flounder Run Calendar attached


----------



## Captain Marty

*Updated Calendar*

Updated Calendar

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/album.php?albumid=10922&pictureid=92762


----------



## Captain Marty

*Flounder Run is ON*

The flounder run has started on Sabine. Louisiana limit is 10 per day even in the months of November and December.

Update Flounder Fishing Calendar is attached as an Album.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/album.php?albumid=10922

PM me with your email and I will send you details.


----------



## Captain Marty

*Open Dates after Thanksgiving*

Calendar is getting filled up. But I still have a few openings after Thanksgiving and in December.

Calendar posted at:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/album.php?albumid=10922


----------

